# body temp



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about body temp. Mine has been around 97. I recently read something about low body temp,so started taking it. I don't think it has always been that, but it is going from 97.4 to 98.0. Any answers?


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

brain malfunction. temp goes from 97.0 to 98.0. Any answers????


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

If done correctly, for which you emply (which is a pain in the.....and I have read two different ways to do this beyond the other three normal ways/places). Body temp. is another way to tell if hypo or hyper along with or confirmed by Labs. Labs are the most accurate to thyroid conditions.

My temp. doses the same as yours and it does not concern me.

"The normal range for body temperature is 97 to 100 degrees fahrenheit or 36.1 to 37.8 degrees celsius". However, a mean normal (average) temperature is really 98.6 degrees. Some people have temperatures in the 96 F range and feel fine. A body temperature is not considered dangerously low until it is below 95 F (35 C). Mild reductions in body temperature are often temporary.

Body temperatures vary in humans. What temp. is normal for one person may not be normal for another, again, we are not all alike. Also, temp. can very through out the day as well in illness, stress, exercise, meditation, etc. Just about any circumstances. Low body temperatures can affect people differently, and can be the cause of many different symptoms. Body temperature is very sensitive to hormone levels and may be higher or lower when a woman is ovulating or having her menstrual period.
An abnormally low body temperature (hypothermia) can be serious, even life-threatening. Low body temperature may occur from cold exposure, shock, alcohol or drug use, or certain metabolic disorders, such as diabetes or hypothyroidism. A low body temperature may also be present with an infection, particularly in newborns, older adults, or people who are frail. An overwhelming infection, such as Gram-negative sepsis, may also cause an abnormally low body temperature".


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help. My doctor referred me yesterday to an Endo, so I hope I will have some relief soon.


----------

